

Vim Revisited (2011) - logical42
http://mislav.uniqpath.com/2011/12/vim-revisited

======
rsamvit
I agree with a lot of your conclusions, but I think there is a lot of value to
be found from nerdtree if you use it correctly.

I'm a super heavy Command-T user as well, but when you are working on a
sufficiently large project there is just a lot of value you can gain from
being able to see the file tree.

Nerdtree is also my favorite way to rename/move/copy files

~~~
gaoshan
I used NerdTree but for those on a Mac there is a pretty interesting Macvim
fork
(Alloy)[[https://github.com/alloy/macvim](https://github.com/alloy/macvim)]
that implements a native sidebar.

(Here is a good
post)[[http://faculty.washington.edu/ivanoats/blog/2012/01/13/makin...](http://faculty.washington.edu/ivanoats/blog/2012/01/13/making-
macvim-pretty/)] someone wrote about it.

------
jaryd
"Discover your Vim heroes and periodically check how they have set their
editor up. A lot of people publish their dotfiles on GitHub."

Does this actually happen? How does one discover a "Vim hero"? If you guys
have any, can you show some examples of who might be a candidate for a Vim
hero please?

~~~
saidajigumi
Yes. I've learned tons from the vim setups of individuals and from some vim
"distributions". A rather non-exhaustive list of examples:

Steve Losh's dotfiles:
[https://bitbucket.org/sjl/dotfiles/src](https://bitbucket.org/sjl/dotfiles/src)

Drew Neil's dotfiles:
[https://github.com/nelstrom/dotfiles](https://github.com/nelstrom/dotfiles)

Tim Pope's vim plugins (the vim-* repos):
[https://github.com/tpope](https://github.com/tpope)

Kana Natsuno's vim plugins (the vim-* repos):
[https://github.com/kana](https://github.com/kana)

spf13-vim distro:
[https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim](https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim)

Janus distro:
[https://github.com/carlhuda/janus](https://github.com/carlhuda/janus)

I don't use any of these "stock" or consider them authoritative -- I've slowly
cherry-picked from these and other sources to learn about patterns, plugins,
tips, etc. Each source has its biases, implicit and sometimes explicitly
documented. Those biases are usually a good thing as they reflect the
workflows and customization needs of the authors. I want to learn from these
to better tailor my own customizations.

------
Symmetry
Very good introduction to vim. I like using tabs as well as split windows,
though so I do this instead with my motion shortcuts:

    
    
      map <C-J> <C-w>w
      map <C-K> <C-W>W
      map <C-H> gT
      map <C-L> gt

------
holyjaw
The only reason I was able to start with Vim was these videos by Derek Wyatt:

[http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-
videos/](http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/)

------
sebhack
I use vim for over 10 years now, I think. Every time I read an article like
this about vim, I discover new stuff I didn't already know. Like commands or
plugins that make my life easier. It's amazing.

------
zalew
> Use Pathogen for managing them.

or Vundle

or NeoBundle

~~~
bwilliams
+1 to Vundle. It makes managing your vim plugins so much easier when it comes
to updating.

